# Fiddler crabs with blue lobster, and a a crayfish?



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

blue lobsters are really aggressive and destructive. mine tries to eat my fish, it'll more than likely attack your fiddler crabs. as for how much damage it'll do? no clue..


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Bad mix, all of those are animals are best kept in a species only circumstance.

Fiddlers especially are touchy and require a specific set of conditions to thrive,

"Blue lobsters" are crayfish,

all crayfish are oppertunistic and will eat
or kill anything they can over power, they are also quite protective of territory.

These animals suck in community settings. 
Great for a species only tank.


----------

